# je ne sais plus quoi faire je suis démunie



## Tanteline (16 Novembre 2022)

bonjour
je suis assistante maternelle depuis 28 ans et c'est la première fois que je suis confronté à un tel cas.
Je garde une petite qui a 2ans et demi et les repas sont un véritable calvaire. déjà quand je les appelle pour passer à table elle commence à chouiner 
Elle se force a se faire vomir dès la première cuillère quel que soit les aliments même ceux qu elle aime. 
j'ai demandé à la maman si c'était pareil chez elle elle m(a répondu que
ça lui arrivait de temps en temps mais pas tous les jours. Mais chez moi il n'y a pas un seul repas ou elle ne vomit pas même le goûter.
je  ne sais plus quoi faire  elle fait pareil chez les autres. si vous avez des conseils je suis preneuse. 

j'ai conseillé à la maman d'en parler avec un médecin je ne trouve pas cela normal

aidez moi s'il vous plait


----------



## isa19 (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
peut-être les collègues vont me tomber dessus mais si elle ne veut pas passer à table je la laisserai . Quand elle verra que vous ne vous battez pas pour ça et qu'elle verra les autres manger tranquillement sans doute elle demandera ou vous lui proposez plusieurs fois si elle veut manger .


----------



## liline17 (16 Novembre 2022)

mon fils à 4 ans, juste après un déménagement s'est mis à refuser de manger, sauf le biberon de lait entier du matin, le premier jours, je lui ai proposé tout ce qu'il aimait et même les bonbons ont été refusé, le lendemain avant de mettre la table, je lui ai demandé si il voulait manger, sa réponse: non, la mienne, tu peux continuer de jouer.
cela a duré 9 jours, je commençait à m'inquiéter, mais il ne maigrissait pas et ne manquait pas d'énergie, puis, un jour, il a accepté de venir manger et il n'y a plus jamais eu de problème.
Pendant mon adolescence, il m'arrivait aussi, parfois, pendant quelque jours de ne pas pouvoir manger, puis, tout revenait à la normal.
Dans ton cas, je ne la mettrais même pas à table, je l'ignorerai, de toute façon, ta méthode ne fait que renforcer son trouble alimentaire, si elle mange chez elle, ça lui suffira.


----------



## Griselda (16 Novembre 2022)

Comme Isa19 je commencerais par ne pas faire cas d'elle. Un "qui a faim? C'est l'heure. On peut passer à table" sans me préoccuper plus d'elle. Si elle vient à table c'est bien sinon tant pis. de toute façon si elle vomit ce qu'elle mange ça ne sera pas pire qu'elle saute un repas non?

Après il y a plein de question:
depuis combien de temps est elle chez toi?
où était elle avant?
depuis combien de temps refuse t elle les repas chez toi?
quelle est ta réaction alors?
quelle réaction des copains?
quelle reaction des Parents chez eux?

...


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Novembre 2022)

En ce moment j'ai un questionnement de parents concernant un de mes accueillis. Il est difficile et mange peu chez eux et ne pose pas de difficulté chez moi. Poids et taille normaux pour son âge. La maman souhaite que nous en parlions. Pour ma part cela va être très simple : lui proposer mais ne pas le forcer ni faire un enjeu de la nourriture. L'enfant ressent l'inquiétude de ses parents et s'engouffre dans la brèche. Le midi et au goûter je le sers. Il s'installe. Il a le plat en partie avec peu de morceaux et en autre partie avec morceaux. Il mange selon son envie et ses besoins l'un ou l'autre ou la totalité. Je ne fais aucune remarque et finir son assiette ou pas n'est pas un problème. Pas d'enjeu autour de la nourriture. Et donc un moment détendu autour des repas. Également, il mange avec la cuillère ou les doigts. Pas de diktats la dessus.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Idem je ne lui donnerai pas son repas, on propose mais c'est tout. 

Par contre, elle vient quand même à table, car c'est compliqué de devoir surveiller X qui joue seul, surtout à cet âge,  et donner en même temps le repas aux autres,  elle peut regarder un livre par ex...

Dans tous les cas, il faudrait comprendre le pourquoi elle se fait vomir pour ensuite proposer une solution adaptée.


----------



## Titine15 (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 
De ce qu'on m'a dit car ayant ce problème avec un petit de 2 ans enfin lui c'est à la sieste. Ce sont des angoisses. Moi je n'en fais plus cas et il vomit beaucoup moins souvent que la sieste du lundi matin et après plus rien. 
Bon courage


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Novembre 2022)

Pareil, je ne me prends pas la tête et ne prends pas le risque de devoir nettoyer ce qu'elle aura vomi.
Je lui propose de venir à table. Elle ne veut pas, soit elle reste calme assise à côté (mais pas à jouer sinon les autres risques de vouloir aller jouer aussi, et elle pourrait penser que "je ne mange pas, je joue à la place c'est cool").
Si c'est ingérable, dans le parc le temps du repas. Et pour ceux que ça choque, tant pis.


----------



## Tanteline (16 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses je vais essayer toutes vos propositions après je suis presque sûre qu elle le fait exprès car avant mes vacances dès qu elle vomissait sa maman venait la récupérer  et après les vacances elles sont restés 3 mois ensemble car la maman était en arrêt elle me teste dès fois que j appelle sa mère pour venir la chercher je vois que ça


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Novembre 2022)

@Tanteline 
Alors il y a de fortes chances que ce soit ça. Donc ne lâchez rien. Ignorez son cinéma. Et limite je n'en parlerais même pas à la maman pour éviter qu'elle rentre dans son jeu, stresse, transmettre son inquiétude à sa fille et que ça devienne un cercle vicieux.. (je ne vais pas me faire que des copines là mais... encore tant pis).


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Novembre 2022)

Face à un enfant présentant une neophobie alimentaire, il peut être intéressant de l'intégrer à la préparation des repas. Manipuler, sentir les aliments peut être un encouragement à goûter les aliments préparés et à les manger en tout ou partie. Mais maintenant que l'on nous interdit de préparer les déjeuners sur notre temps de travail ... En tout cas, une idée à proposer aux parents.


----------



## Tanteline (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Catie j ai déjà essayé mais ça ne marche pas non plus je vais tester de l ignorer même si j ai horreur d en arriver là mais il faut que je trouve une solution ça ne peut pas durer indéfiniment et les autres accueillis ça  les dégoûtent de la voir vomir dans son assiette tous les jours


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Novembre 2022)

@Tanteline 
Un enfant que j'accueillais il y a quelques années mangeait très bien chez moi, mais rien chez lui le soir et le we.
La maman en avait parlé au pédiatre qui lui avait dit : "un enfant ne se laissera jamais mourir de faim. S'il ne veut pas manger, laissez-le, ça lui passera".


----------



## caninou (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
après on peut tourner le problème à l'envers, peut-être qu'elle ne veut pas manger car elle a l'appréhension qu'elle va vomir, ce n'est qu'une supposition. Ma fille à deux ans avait eu une gastro carabinée, ben malgré sa guérison elle ne voulait plus manger par peur de vomir. Cette petite a peut être une allergie alimentaire qui lui provoque des vomissements, du coup cela se produit à chaque repas. Vous devriez en discuter avec les parents afin qu'il contacte leur médecin.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Personne ne  nous interdit de preparer les repas sur le temps de travail.  C'est dans le référentiel ?


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Novembre 2022)

Perso je prépare sur mon temps de travail et les petits adorent car il y a toujours un petit quelque chose à grignoter !!! droit ou pas droit ?????????


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Novembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988
Référentiel ou pas, ici, vient dire à ma puer que tu cuisines en présence des enfants (même si c'est leur repas) et direct ça remonte à la responsable PMI et tu te prends un avertissement te disant que tu n'as pas une attitude professionnelle.
Donc à la réponse  : "vous préparez quand  ? ":  "2 fois par semaine le soir" (En vrai. Dans la journée 3 fois par semaine...)..... 
Mais puisqu'il faut leur dire ce qu'elles veulent entendre


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Novembre 2022)

Non pourquoi ? 
Cela ne semble pas déranger certaines puers que cela n'y soit pas consigné.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Novembre 2022)

Perso, tant que ce n'est pas clairement interdit,  et ce ne le sera pas, je continuerais.
De quoi parle t'on ? De couper 3 pommes avec Loulou à côté tranquillou dans sa chaise ?

De casser 3 œufs et d'allumer le four. Bref vous m'aurez suivie.

Celà me ferait bien mal de cuisiner en dehors des temps d'accueil.  Qui n'est donc pas du temps de travail.  Clairement tu te coupes en préparant le repas des loulous, tu es pénalisée car ce ne sera pas un accident du travail.

Je trouve que les journées avant et après l'accueil sont déjà bien investies.

Éveil culinaire et découvertes !  Ce n'est pas dans la chartre d'accueil ?

C'est mieux que Bim voilà ton assiette !


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Novembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988
Je dois avoir prochainement la visite de la puer pour mon dernier renouvellement. Donc je ne vais pas commencer à me la braquer (déjà que c'est tendu entre nous 2)....
Mais je vais aborder avec elle le sujet que tu soulèves de l'accident en préparant hors temps d'accueil. Voir ce qu'elle me répond....
De toutes façons, je vais clairement lui dire que pour les prochains contrats (les 2 que j'ai actuellement se finissent en sept et je n'en reprends pas avant ça), je ne m'occuperai plus des repas, que je demanderai aux PE de le fournir. Et que sinon je facturerai 10 euros le déjeuner et 5 euros le goûter. Comme ça, en plus des ingrédients, ça me rémunèrera le temps de préparation. A ce prix là aucun parent ne prendra.. enfin j'espère lol


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Novembre 2022)

Ah c'est sûr que je te comprends. 

Elles ont une position très hypocrite. D'un côté tu dois être au top niveau diététique pour que les loulous soient nourris correctement,  mais de l'autre on te demande de préparer gratos les repas  (je parle du temps à le faire ), tout en proposant que des plats réchauffés.

Ben non, pas chez moi, le poisson c'est du frais ! Le steak idem. 
Passe encore pour les plats mijotės.  Le reste, réchauffés beurk...Et au micro-ondes ?  Pas toujours sympa ça !


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Novembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 
Alors j'avais quand même eu le cran de lui dire que pour poêler un steack haché ou un filet de saumon c'était minute.
Que je ne me cassais pas à acheter un filet de saumon frais au marché pour en faire de la semelle archi sèche...


----------



## assmatzam (16 Novembre 2022)

Lors de la formation SST j'ai soulevé ce problème d'accidents lors de l'élaboration des repas des enfants 

Vu qu'ici nous n'avons pas le droit de le faire durant l'accueil des enfants 

On m'a conseillé de le noter au contrat 
Par exemple 
La préparation des repas de votre enfant sera réalisé en amont et en dehors des heures de travail soit chaque soir entre 18h00 et 20h30

De ce fait en cas d'accidents nous serions couverte par notre assurance pro car cela relève d'une tâche afférente à notre activité


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Novembre 2022)

Ouais ..pas sûre du truc quand même,  limite improuvable.

Le référentiel n'interdit pas, les puers doivent s'y conformer.


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Novembre 2022)

Assmatzam, j'aurais plutôt noté "... en dehors des heures d'accueil ...". 
Je vois bien l'idée. 
Si on m'oblige à faire ainsi, je déciderai de ne plus fournir les repas. Je termine mes journées à 19h. Hors de question pour moi de me mettre une charge mentale et organisationnelle supplémentaire sur mon temps perso et familial.


----------



## Tanteline (16 Novembre 2022)

Trop contente elle n à pas vomi son goûter un tout petit espoir enfin


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Novembre 2022)

Impossible à mon avis de pouvoir prouver que tu t'es bien blessée sur des temps réservés hors accueil, et pouvoir avoir un AT.

Si tu connais un avocat, il serait judicieux de lui demander son avis. 
Les formateurs SST ne connaissent pas forcément la législation en droit du travail. 

Je pense que cette clause n'a pas de valeur.


----------



## mickael (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde, ayant fait la formation récemment, on nous avait expliqué que sur le temps de travail on ne préparait pas les repas qui durait longtemps mais simplement qu'on réchauffait nos plats préparé en amont ... et dans ma région les puers titillent beaucoup à ce sujet ...
Pour rebondir sur le sujet de base, il ne me semble pas avoir vu parlé du trouble de l'oralité, c'est une piste à donner aux parents et bien mettre en relation c'est quoi que l'enfant vomit chez les parents et inverse.


----------



## Orlhad (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Qu'est ce qui pose problème dans le fait de préparer les repas durant le temps d'accueil : la dangerosité potentielle de l'activité ou le fait de ne pas être potentiellement vigilant(e) à ce que font les petits ?


----------



## liline17 (17 Novembre 2022)

Si j'avais une interdiction ferme de préparer les repas, j'arrêterai de suite de les faire et j'inviterai mes PE à se plaindre à le PMI de cette interdiction.


----------



## Marmotte74 (18 Novembre 2022)

J'avais eu le cas avec un petit de 18 mois qui était avec maman jusqu'à son arrivée chez moi + des problèmes familiaux... 
Du coup, comme la salle de jeux n'est pas attenante à la cuisine, je lui demandais de venir à table avec nous, même s'il ne voulait pas manger. 
Je lui servais quand même son assiette que je mettais en retrait mais à sa portée. Et je m'occupais des autres comme si de rien n'était. Le premier jour il n'a mangé que son yaourt, puis le lendemain, il a commencé à picorer dans l'assiette et finalement au bout d'un semaine, il mangeait avec les autres. 
ça a marché avec lui, mais actuellement j'ai une petite qui est arrivée à 20 mois, aucun de soucis pour venir à table, mais quand elle voyait son assiette elle la repoussait et attendait le yaourt. J'ai galéré des mois avec elle, d'autant plus que la maman (qui vit chez ces parents... donc pareil soucis familiaux) donc la maman, estimait que le fait qu'elle mange des laitages est des gâteaux lui suffisait.
J'ai laissé tomber l'idée de "me battre" avec la petite pour arriver à faire comprendre à son entourage qu'elle devait quand même avoir des repas équilibrés.... Finalement au bout de 2 mois, ils ont compris, et maintenant, la petite mange bien. Pas beaucoup, mais elle mange de tout. 
A voir ce qui peut provoquer son refus de manger, si c'est réellement le fait qu'elle veuille rester avec sa maman, essayer d'en parler avec elles. A 2ans et demi elle peut peut être déjà vous dire pourquoi elle refuse de manger. Bon courage !


----------

